

Standing desks considered harmful - plessthanpt05
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2013/08/27/standing-desks-considered-harmful/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheEndeavour+%28The+Endeavour%29

======
nashequilibrium
I have seen the results of this from two family members who worked in
factories where they had to stand all day. Bothe ended up with terrible
varicose veins, crazy lower leg cramps, feelings of heat and water running
down their legs. Blood clots and then taking pain meds because they needed to
be back at work the next day to stand again. Both of them got addicted to pain
meds which over the years affected their kidneys and one has died of kidney
failure.

i follow a simple rule of thumb, too much of anything is not good for you, no
matter how healthy people say it is.

